# Apache install



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

```
===>  Installing for apache-2.2.9_5

===>  apache-2.2.9_5 conflicts with installed package(s):
      apr-db42-1.3.3.1.3.4

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
Lego-BSD# pkg_delete apr-db42-1.3.3.1.3.4
pkg_delete: package 'apr-db42-1.3.3.1.3.4' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
subversion-1.5.2
kdesdk-3.5.10
kdevelop-3.5.3
kdewebdev-3.5.10,2
kde-3.5.10
Lego-BSD#
```

I haven't had this issue installing apache22 before why am I now? how do I fix this?


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

well I "pkg_delete -f apr....." and its installed apache fine..
then pkg_add -r apr-db42" 

should I be ok?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 27, 2009)

I would rebuild subversion(if you are using it) as it uses apr-db and can't work without it. Also enable the "Use APR from Apache 2.X" option, and subversion will use apr from your existing apache installation.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> well I "pkg_delete -f apr....." and its installed apache fine..
> then pkg_add -r apr-db42"
> 
> should I be ok?



No, apache22 and apr-db are conflicting. That's what the message says, they install the same files in the same location. As gilinko mentions you'll need to rebuild the ports that depend on apr-db42 after you've installed apache22.


----------



## Lego (Apr 1, 2009)

ok so install remove the apr-db, install apache then portupgrade apr-db


----------



## gilinko (Apr 1, 2009)

You don't need a seperate apr-db, as this will be provided through your apache22 installation. Just rebuild the ports and either they will pick up the apache22 libs or re-run the configuration ie _make config_ for each port. I know that portmanager will pick up this dependency and rebuild the specific ports.


----------



## Lego (Apr 2, 2009)

okay, thanks.


----------

